# Coconut for firmness?



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Odo has had loose poop since starting Angel Eyes three weeks ago. Nothing too alarming, same volume as usual just looser, but even with his "sanitary trim" we have issues with it sticking to his rear, which is frustrating.

I know pumpkin can help firm things up, but it also stains his muzzle orange and that seems kind of counterproductive what with me giving him Angel Eyes in an attempt to get rid of the staining on his face. 

A friend recommended unsweetened coconut flakes. Has anyone else heard of this? She didn't know how much to give, so I was hoping maybe someone here has experience using it in this capacity and would have an idea. He only weighs seven pounds. I'd hate to give him too much and end up with the exact opposite problem.

I know Yogurt is an option, too, but I was looking for something more convenient to maybe sprinkle on his food, so that's how coconut flakes came up.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Someone mentioned on another thread that dogs don't "need" these things, obviously they haven't dealt with the power of anal gland secretions 

I give my 11lb mini dachshund 1/2 tsp garlic & brewers yeast, 1/2 tsp coconut oil and 1/2 tsp unsweetened low fat coconut flakes in the morning with 1/4 cup kibble. In the evening I give him 1 teaspoon pumpkin with kibble. I add 1 tsp yogurt 3 times a week. You should adjust accordingly but make sure that you don't give too much coconut flakes because it could cause constipation! Add some water to soak the coconut flakes if you're not giving him coconut oil. 

May I ask what kind of food you are feeding him? I'm not trying to start another silly food debate here, but my dog had a problem with loose poop (hence the anal glands) and he got much much better when he started on a grain-free diet.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

You could also bake the pumpkin into dog treats.  I make them for my girls sometimes because it -is- much cleaner than raw pumpkin. I never really have a set recipe, I just start with a can of pumpkin, add flour, an egg, some vanilla and cinnamon until I get them to the right consistency (like cookie dough) and then I either spread it in a pan to be cut up and diced into smaller pieces, or roll it into little balls. Once and a while I will add peanut butter to the recipe too, but not that often.. they like them either way.

Here is a picture of the first ones I ever made:


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I have heard it recommended in another dog forum I go to but I have never tried it myself. I always go with yogert for GI upset because it address the direct cause of it which is upset in the GI tract. My guys love it and lick it right off the spoon or I just swirl it in their food. Not really messy or inconvenient at all.

PS those pumpkin treats look YUMMY


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

dieterherzog said:


> Someone mentioned on another thread that dogs don't "need" these things, obviously they haven't dealt with the power of anal gland secretions
> 
> I give my 11lb mini dachshund 1/2 tsp garlic & brewers yeast, 1/2 tsp coconut oil and 1/2 tsp unsweetened low fat coconut flakes in the morning with 1/4 cup kibble. In the evening I give him 1 teaspoon pumpkin with kibble. I add 1 tsp yogurt 3 times a week. You should adjust accordingly but make sure that you don't give too much coconut flakes because it could cause constipation! Add some water to soak the coconut flakes if you're not giving him coconut oil.
> 
> May I ask what kind of food you are feeding him? I'm not trying to start another silly food debate here, but my dog had a problem with loose poop (hence the anal glands) and he got much much better when he started on a grain-free diet.


My pups are on Evo Red Meat. This is an Angel Eyes issue. Literally 24 hours after we started it, is when this poop issue started. I'm sure it's a case of antibiotics killing the good guys and the bad guys. I picked up some yogurt today, to try to help him replenish the good guys.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

yogurt should help and also try the coconut flakes and coconut oil along with that yummy pumpkin treats above, I am soooo going to make that for my dog.


----------

